# Cockapoo breeders Norfolk/Suffolk



## Amyd (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,
My partner and I are currently searching for our first puppy. We have decided on a cockapoo after much research and just wondered if anyone knew of any reputable breeders in the Beccles area or Norfolk and Suffolk in general?
Or if anyone knows of any upcoming litters of puppies it would be greatly appreciated,

Thankyou!
Amy


----------

